# TTRS debut in Mayfair



## Jem (Apr 15, 2011)

Has anyone else been sent an invite to the UK debut of the new R8 spyder and the mysterious new audi next week in Mayfair?

A friend called up and was told by the dealership the 2nd car will be the TTRS, although when I rang to confirm they told me it will be officially revealed on Monday!

Something to look forward to. Will post pics if that's what it turns out to be.


----------



## Cobstar (Dec 12, 2006)

Exciting if it is the TT RS.

Isn't Monday the first press day for the Beijing Motor Show? So if the TT RS is launched there then a UK reveal/digital reveal later in the week might fit.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Jem said:


> Has anyone else been sent an invite to the UK debut of the new R8 spyder and the mysterious new audi next week in Mayfair?
> 
> A friend called up and was told by the dealership the 2nd car will be the TTRS, although when I rang to confirm they told me it will be officially revealed on Monday!
> 
> Something to look forward to. Will post pics if that's what it turns out to be.


Yes and I am going Wednesday morning!! Maybe see you there!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I posted the same in the TTRS thread last week but can't find out any more info and speculation seemed to be it wouldn't be the TTRS. I would have gone, had they told me definitely it was - but not gonna bother as it might be just a crappy SUV which I have no interest in!


----------



## Jem (Apr 15, 2011)

sherry13 said:


> Yes and I am going Wednesday morning!! Maybe see you there!


Heading there in the late afternoon session 

Yeah I had reservations initially but when my mate rang he said he wouldn't want to come 200 miles for an SUV and when he asked they just said TTRS. Will find out soon enough!


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

powerplay said:


> I posted the same in the TTRS thread last week but can't find out any more info and speculation seemed to be it wouldn't be the TTRS. I would have gone, had they told me definitely it was - but not gonna bother as it might be just a crappy SUV which I have no interest in!


I wonder if the other vehicle will be the new Q2?


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Q2 has debuted was in Audi City a few weeks ago too


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Dano28 said:


> Q2 has debuted was in Audi City a few weeks ago too


Haha thank goodness. Imagine if it was the diesel Q2 or something. I'd eat all the canapés and storm off.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> Dano28 said:
> 
> 
> > Q2 has debuted was in Audi City a few weeks ago too
> ...


If it is,lots of pictures both inside and out or even a sneaky vid...if they let you 8)


----------



## Jem (Apr 15, 2011)

I can't see it being anything other than a coupe/sports type car. They are keeping it secret whilst showcasing it next to an R8. I just don't see any scope for an SUV in this kind of situation.

The other choice I was initially thinking was the new A5. But according to a certain dealer the car has been delayed and other than that, there's not much news on the horizon.

It also does make sense to showcase the TTRS in Mayfair considering that's where they first showcased the TT mk3.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

leopard said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> > Dano28 said:
> ...


Haha Leopard, absolutely 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

sherry13 said:


> Jem said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone else been sent an invite to the UK debut of the new R8 spyder and the mysterious new audi next week in Mayfair?
> ...


Hi Sherry,
Is this event you've got an invite to at Audi Piccadilly? My dealer is trying to find out about it but has no info. as yet.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Yep, that's the one. The dealership is called Audi City. Typical poor marketing - it's nowhere near the City and they should have called it Audi Mayfair for obvious reasons. I might mention that to them after my tenth plate of nibbles.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

don't go if you don't wanna see the Q2!!! I like it though!


----------



## Jem (Apr 15, 2011)

They've confirmed the second car is a TTRS roadster


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

Jem said:


> They've confirmed the second car is a TTRS roadster


Yeah, its this one:-

http://www.express.co.uk/life-style/car ... eils-TT-RS


----------



## Jem (Apr 15, 2011)

It would be rude not to...


----------

